# Azureus with SLS?



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I got 4 of these guys in January, when they were 4 weeks old.
The one was always smaller, and clumsy, but he's been showing more issues over the past month.

He doesn't have any use of his front left leg, and it seems that his body is actually crooked??

He's been staying on one side of the viv, and I dump the ff's that I dust right near him so he always eats first. I've been dusting with Repcal and Herpivite every feeding, and have just switched to feeding every other day from every day..

What do you guys think is wrong with him? The other 3 are big fat and very active. 

There is a vid of him, and some pictures:


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Weird. This doesn't look like SLS. He has muscle mass mass on that leg. With all the SLS I've seen there is little to no muscle on the legs. My guess is some type of birth defect. Just my 2 cents. 

Shaw


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input...
I feel bad for the guy, and we're not sure what we should do for him.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Almost looks like his shoulder is out of joint. (do they have shoulders?)


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree it also looks to me like the arm is out of whack somehow.

If it were me I would make the guy a separate tank that way he is never stressed by any others.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

hexentanz said:


> I agree it also looks to me like the arm is out of whack somehow.
> 
> If it were me I would make the guy a separate tank that way he is never stressed by any others.


The way he is favoring it, it looks like either a dislocation or fracture.


----------

